

Ask HN: Way to oraganize saved HN stories - phineas

Is there a bookmarklet or service that would allow me to search through or organize my saved HN stories.
======
ColinWright
In case you look at this, I have scripts[0] to do this. Email me.

[0] <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5094367>

------
ColinWright
I once wrote a python script to poll through the pages and save the HTML. I
know of no other option.

~~~
meadhikari
is it opensource? It would be great if you could share

